# 942 will be avl March 19th- got questions



## BobJ2004 (Feb 7, 2004)

I just called again now they say the 30th for new customer orders.

I see on the other board someone is saying March 19th for the 942 FOR SURE, I must have one ASAP. Its exactly what I need and Direct TV is not working out for me.

PLEASE HELP, newbe question. 

I searched and read all the related posts, but I am confused even more.

I will be ordering a 942, 522, and a 811 as a new customer on the Digital lease plan. Im leaving Direct TV. 

new questions . . . 

1. do most installers use the DPP 44 or the 34 for 4 turners now a days?

2. do they charge extra if I want a DPP 44?




3. can you turn OFF one of the boxes later (un lease say the 811 or 522, if I dont like it) with out pentaty (down grade fees).

4. can I call to order and use my wifes name and SS# will she also need to be on the phone?


----------



## sbturner (Jul 24, 2002)

Yes they will do a credit check not sure about the other things. Why are you leaving Directv?


----------



## BobJ2004 (Feb 7, 2004)

Leaving Direct TV for personal prefernce reasons, they are both very similar.

Mainly I cant stand the Tivos Guides, there way to slow even with the upgrade, and the channels are out of order, I cant find things with shopping channels in between things and CNN out of place.

I was with Dish for 3 years before, thought I would try Direct TV. My contract is over.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

BobJ2004 said:


> Leaving Direct TV for personal prefernce reasons, they are both very similar.
> 
> Mainly I cant stand the Tivos Guides, there way to slow even with the upgrade, and the channels are out of order, I cant find things with shopping channels in between things and CNN out of place.
> 
> I was with Dish for 3 years before, thought I would try Direct TV. My contract is over.


Have you tried using the "Channels you receive " option to eliminate the channels you don't like from the TiVo memory. Do you use the TiVo guide. Good luck going back to DISH as a new customer, a CSR has posted that existing customers can go back with a two year contract because they left once before. Also good luck with an unproven new DISH receiver, they haven't released anything in the last 5 years that worked as a new software release.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

I doubt that you will be able to get that setup. They only offer 1 522 with any new cust account, and with the 942 and the $249 non refundable upgrade, I don't believe that you will get a 522 with it. However, since the 942 has an actual price, it should be available for purchase directly. 

As for your switch, E* only leases up to a total of 4 receivers and only up to a total of 4 tuners, so you will have to buy one of the receivers. If they let you have the 942/522, you would get a DP Quad or DP+Twin, since both receivers are DP+ capable. However, to go to 5 tuners, and to keep the 942 and 522 on 1 line, you would need a DP Twin and a DP+44. You will have to purchase the receiver with the 5th tuner as well as the switch for the 5th tuner.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I wonder also if they will let someone have a 942 and 522.

On one hand the 942 is like the 921, dont they let customers get one 921 and 522 today on the plan?

On the other hand it would be too good of deal.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

The 921 is no longer available with any promotion. When it was available, it was with the free dish promo, and it was a $249 or $299 upgrade with a 2 year commit, and the 510 was the only DVR available for Free dish, the 522 has only beem on the DHP and the DHA.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

boba said:


> Have you tried using the "Channels you receive " option to eliminate the channels you don't like from the TiVo memory. Do you use the TiVo guide. Good luck going back to DISH as a new customer, a CSR has posted that existing customers can go back with a two year contract because they left once before. Also good luck with an unproven new DISH receiver, they haven't released anything in the last 5 years that worked as a new software release.


BobJ - Keep in mind the comments from boba are from someone who bashes E* all the time. Give Dish a call and see what they can do for you.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

I agree with finnegaps, I've had both direct and tivo, cancelled, and got Dish 921. No problems, and love the entire system. There are some cronic Dish Bashers out there that just love to spread hate.,


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

finniganps said:


> BobJ - Keep in mind the comments from boba are from someone who bashes E* all the time.


And also remember that Boba is a DirecTV dealer.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Me too. I had DirecTV and hated it. Whenever I talked about how much I hated the Tivo and its slow guide and bugs I was called a troll by the Dish Bashers. I am so glad I am finally freeded from the Tivo and got better organized channels with no blank channels. Leaving Dish the first time was a big mistake but after suffering with DirecTV for a year we are back.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

My sister and her husband the Broncos fan who lives in NJ, went nuts when they yanked all the CBS waivers about a year and a half ago and he lost the Denver CBS affiliate. He switched to D* and I've got to play with their DirecTivo a few times.

The channels aren't logically layed out and the guide is SLOW as molasses for me. I like to scan the guides via certain channels a week out to see if any interesting shows are coming up (I do this mainly with premium channels and the HD channels). E* does this better.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Im leaving Direct TV also due to the super slow Tivo (even with the software update its slow).

Got em on Ebay already.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Can you sell the crappy Tivo on Ebay. I have one laying around that is going into the celler.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Tivos go for about $30 on Ebay. They have 40 Gig Hard Drive and run Linux so maybe they use them for parts also.


----------

